# Bustamove is busted-up-dude



## d-bug (Mar 18, 2005)

Get well quick Derek.
Let us know if you need anything.

-Dan

grrah has pics...


----------



## Fiona (Aug 21, 2005)

*Another rider down?*



dan51 said:


> Get well quick Derek.
> Let us know if you need anything.
> 
> -Dan
> ...


What's going on this year? It seems like there's riders going down more often than before. Probably just the fact that tere seems to be more MTBers than before. Please tell me that it wasn't at Demo.

Derek, speedy recovery!!!

Fiona


----------



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

dan51 said:


> Get well quick Derek.
> Let us know if you need anything.
> 
> grrah has pics...


That is _so_ not enough information. Drunk on tequila and fell into the bbq? Bit by his own dog? Whatup?


----------



## Jorgemonkey (Mar 10, 2004)

Geez, maybe we should try to see if Francois could get us all body armour at cost so we can stop gettin hurt!


----------



## jhruth (Aug 24, 2004)

*Body armour*



jorgemonkey said:


> Geez, maybe we should try to see if Francois could get us all body armour at cost so we can stop gettin hurt!


I know it was a joke, BUT I find wearing even small forearm pads helps in crashes because you're not afraid to put your arms up to take the abuse which protects your face and can help if you're rolling etc...... I have some SixSixOne pads...

They're light and not obtrusive at all.... I feel naked without them now....

There is also a rumor going around that BAYCAT fractured his leg this weekend.....   :bluefrown: :sad:


----------



## Jorgemonkey (Mar 10, 2004)

Depending on the trail (mostly Demo, Santa Teresa, and sometimes Henry Coe) I pack my shinguards & my hockey elbow guards.

Now I just need to get a FF helmet for when I go off of jumps.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Ok, I'm still in Bear Valley and I just got a call from Sean. I talked to him and I talked to Derek.

It's no good.

Derek broke his left clavicle in three places while going over a log. He launched off the log (which he never does). He rode a nose-wheelie and crashed on his left shoulder. It was a painnnnnful walk out and Sheckler got him to a hospital in Santa Cruz. They x-ray'd him and game shot him up with some Demorol. The x-rays show that he has a piece of bone floating vertically in his shoulder.

Derek has no insurance and he has a new temp job. This is going to be tough. His handle here is Bustamove and his email is [email protected].

He'll need to see an orthopedist this week. He's going to be on Vicodin too but he says those make him nauseous.

Thank you to all that gave up their day to help Derek.

I'm so bummed. I'll visit him tomorrow when I get back in town.

francois


----------



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

francois said:


> Derek has no insurance and he has a new temp job.


I don't know about his situation, but he should be eligible for COBRA through his previous employer for six months. Maybe they were just a bit late in forwarding his payments?


----------



## jdubsl2 (Feb 6, 2006)

Derek definitely crashed hard. He hit one of the biggest launches on trail X with tons of speed. There wasn't enough weight over the backend of the bike, he landed nose down and only made it a short distance before impact. On a one to ten scale for style, his crash was off the charts. Unfortunately, that means he landed hard. 

Dan and I were coming up behind him and both watched him and his bike shortly after FLIP through the air. Pretty gnarly. Derek and the rest of us knew instantly it was a broken collarbone and got his arm in a sling as fast as possible so we could get out of there fast. The walk out was long and definitely extremely painful for Derek, but we made it back without any further incident. Scheckler rushed him to the hopsital and he was seen quickly. The rest of us met up there for moral support. The X-Ray is NUTS! It looks like an arrowhead is lodged in his shoulder.

Derek is a funny guy on Demerol AND a friggin' TROOPER. He made it at least 2-4 miles down the rest of the trail and to the 'rescue vehicle' on foot without a problem, knowing he needed help fast. I was impressed to say the least.

Here's to a quick recovery, man. Again, I work not even 5 minutes away so if you need anything, call.

Justin


----------



## scheckler (Jan 25, 2005)

*Derek is one tough dude...*



francois said:


> Ok, I'm still in Bear Valley and I just got a call from Sean. I talked to him and I talked to Derek.
> 
> It's no good.
> 
> ...


that was a long walk for him with that injury. I am glad we were able to help him as Derek is very cool and does a lot for the mtbr community. He was in a lot of pain when we were on the way to the ER. I came riding up after he was already on the ground so I did not see the actual crash.

The ER took him in right away so he was not waiting in the waiting room for hours. I did thank the ER staff for taking care of him so quickly.

Francois, I have the Rocky Mountain at my house. It looks ok, I do not think there is any damage. I have not stolen any parts off of it yet but the night is still young  I have no problem holding on to it until you need it. It is safely inside my litttle house, no garage for the Element. Just can't figure out how to put those carbon stays on my heckler...

Here are a few pics from the ER(sorry, all I have is a camera in my phone). Derek, I hope you heal fast.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

jdubsl2 said:


> Derek definitely crashed hard. He hit one of the biggest launches on trail X with tons of speed. There wasn't enough weight over the backend of the bike, he landed nose down and only made it a short distance before impact. On a one to ten scale for style, his crash was off the charts. Unfortunately, that means he landed hard.
> 
> Dan and I were coming up behind him and both watched him and his bike shortly after FLIP through the air. Pretty gnarly. Derek and the rest of us knew instantly it was a broken collarbone and got his arm in a sling as fast as possible so we could get out of there fast. The walk out was long and definitely extremely painful for Derek, but we made it back without any further incident. Scheckler rushed him to the hopsital and he was seen quickly. The rest of us met up there for moral support. The X-Ray is NUTS! It looks like an arrowhead is lodged in his shoulder.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the write-up. Damn it! I would have probably just sat down & fainted. 

Poor guy. Guess we need to think about contributing to his medical? Let's see, that would be about $1,382 each? 

Damn, Derek. Hope things go alright for you.

Gary


----------



## scheckler (Jan 25, 2005)

*What the doctor said....*

he literally said it was "one of the worst collarbone breaks" he has ever seen :eekster: I was right there when he said that. When we saw the xrays it was confirmed.


----------



## jdubsl2 (Feb 6, 2006)

Finch Platte said:


> Thanks for the write-up. Damn it! I would have probably just sat down & fainted.
> 
> Poor guy. Guess we need to think about contributing to his medical? Let's see, that would be about $1,382 each?
> 
> ...


We were talking about the need for an MTBR.com rescue vehicle. Like a Hummer H2, Toyota Land Cruiser, etc. We could paint it up in MTBR swag and use it whenever someone gets injured. With the frequency of injuries lately, it sure sounds like a good idea! I told Derek when he heals up, we'll go practice some jumps. 

Justin


----------



## smw (Jun 22, 2005)

Heal up Derek, and speak up if ya need anything.


----------



## LJ0913 (May 28, 2004)

scheckler said:


> he literally said it was "one of the worst collarbone breaks" he has ever seen :eekster: I was right there when he said that. When we saw the xrays it was confirmed.


Aww, man that's not what you want to hear from an ER Doctor.

Get well Derek - us east bay'ers are sending you get well vibes!!

-Larry


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

Whoa!!!! Man!!!! That bites!!!! Get better soon Derek.


----------



## 8Trak (Jan 20, 2004)

Derk, hang in there. Heal well, and quick!

-Dave


----------



## imjps (Dec 22, 2003)

Dayum,

Sounds like there a bad case of _clavicitus_ going around. 
Hope to see you get through this soon.

jps


----------



## Blue Shorts (Jun 1, 2004)

scheckler said:


> he literally said it was "one of the worst collarbone breaks" he has ever seen :eekster: I was right there when he said that. When we saw the xrays it was confirmed.


Hopefully Derek didn't hear the doc say that:skep:

Heal up quickly Derek. We're all sending you good vibes.:thumbsup:


----------



## El Santo (Mar 26, 2005)

Wow, that sucks! Demo has simply been beating the fock out of MTBRs this year (I count 4 people off the top of my head with sidelining injuries there). May your revcovery be speedy. 

-Gus


----------



## J (Mar 25, 2004)

Derek, I am sorry to hear about your crash and hope you heal up soon.


----------



## Ryan G. (Aug 13, 2004)

Dam Derek sorry to hear about your unfortunate accident, I hope you heal up soon. And those Vics will help you along the way.

Yep the rumor is true! Seems like a lot of us are getting hurt. Leaves more time for UGI.

I too had a bad day down in Skeggs. Went out for a quick loop, towards the end lost control of the bike on a section of Manzanita? stuck my leg down and didn't feel good. Ouch! Thought it was a sprain of some kind, xray and doc said NOPE! Nice hairline or something or other fracture of my leg. Soft cast but no wonder drugs.

Oh well maybe we can start some kind of support group for off the saddle MTBR riders.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*heh....*



Fast Eddy said:


> That is _so_ not enough information. Drunk on tequila and fell into the bbq? Bit by his own dog? Whatup?


Stuck his finger in his ear and turned his head real fast.

Sorry, lame joke.

So really! WTF happened?!? Riders dropping like flies!


----------



## Plim (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh sh!t.

I'm so sorry Derek.

This sucks.


----------



## Rex_Skidmore (Mar 5, 2006)

Ouch. Double ouch. Sending some good ju-ju your way for a quick heal. Both of you. 

~ Rex


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

sorry that you crashed so hard!!!!! ykes!!! Hope you heal faaast!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Duuude!  

Sorry to hear about the bad luck D.

Things will work out I'm sure.

Positive thoughts your way and get well soon!


----------



## bayareamtnbiker (Jan 2, 2006)

*Girls like lumpy ones!*

Derek, friggin' ouch! 
My own lumpy clavicle ached when I read this thread.
(I'm not sure girls give a crap about clavicles at all really, but I wanted to give you some encouragement.) 
Quick healing to ya!


----------



## jeffh (Jun 7, 2006)

Ouch ! ! ! :sad: Derek, get well soon Carmen and I wish you a speedy recovery

-Jeff


----------



## d-bug (Mar 18, 2005)

francois said:


> He launched off the log (which he never does). He rode a nose-wheelie and crashed on his left shoulder.


I was about 15 feet behind him when it happened. The log was about 2' high, so he easily came down from close to three feet up. I was surprised he launched it. It seemed like one of those incidents when you aren't sure to roll or launch a log, and he got stuck somewhere in the middle. Landed right on the nose, but couldn't pull it back down.

He's a friggin trooper! The stuff he had to walk down to get back to the car was no walk in the park.

The x-ray is nuts. Justin described the collar bone as looking like a spider leg.


----------



## The Law (Jun 4, 2005)

*x-rays...*

Rafael took pics of the x-rays so we could show them off here.

Derek--
Hope you find the right doc to heal you up quick. Please let us know how we can help get you around, eat, etc. The x-rays really drove home what a trooper you were hiking out-- it must have been incredibly painful.

And, sorry we were all laughing while you were tripping on the Demerol. I wonder if you'll remember any of that...

Shiloh


----------



## Cannonhead (Apr 23, 2004)

Man, I'm so sorry to hear that Derek...wish you a speed recovery


----------



## chucke (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh no! That's a bummer man. Hopefully you'll heal fast and complete and be back on the bike soon. 

You guys are incredible to keep the smiles under the circumstances.  Derek was in excellent hands, great job guys! 

Keep up the good spirit!


----------



## Jorgemonkey (Mar 10, 2004)

jdubsl2 said:


> We were talking about the need for an MTBR.com rescue vehicle. Like a Hummer H2, Toyota Land Cruiser, etc. We could paint it up in MTBR swag and use it whenever someone gets injured. With the frequency of injuries lately, it sure sounds like a good idea! I told Derek when he heals up, we'll go practice some jumps.
> 
> Justin


Also it might be a good idea for all of us to go take a red cross first aid course. I realize my certificate has expired, and I'd like to learn more about first aid for times like these.

We could have our own MTBR ambulance!

Then when its not filled with patients, imagine how much beer it could hold for all you beer drinkers......


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

scheckler said:


> Francois, I have the Rocky Mountain at my house. It looks ok, I do not think there is any damage. I have not stolen any parts off of it yet but the night is still young  I have no problem holding on to it until you need it. It is safely inside my litttle house, no garage for the Element. Just can't figure out how to put those carbon stays on my heckler...
> 
> Here are a few pics from the ER(sorry, all I have is a camera in my phone). Derek, I hope you heal fast.


Awesome pics Sheckler!! It's always key to take a photos of the experience.

I'll get the Rocky Mountain at the tail end of the Thanksgiving weekend.

Please ride it as much as you can. Any slight damage does not matter. I have to return that bike in two months and we have to get our money's worth!

francois


----------



## Skyline35 (May 24, 2005)

*Get well soon*

Yikes!!!!! I hate reading about another injury.

I wish you a speedy and complete recovery, Derek!!!

///Charlie


----------



## JFR (Jan 15, 2004)

Hang in there Derek!


----------



## derelict (Jan 25, 2004)

Derek and Ryan,

Sorry to hear about your injuries. Get well soon.

Ryan, you are becoming a seasoned veteran at this kind of thing. You ned to be careful that you do not pass your radiation allowance on x rays alone!

Ed


----------



## grrrah (Mar 26, 2004)

The fall was nasty, and Derek was a trooper for sure! not to mention he had to climb over a couple fences for the shortest way out.

Get well soon, and let us know if you need anything!

oh, and I should have the xray pics off my phone tomorrow. Let me know if you prefer not to have them publicized.... [borat] NOT! [/borat]


----------



## bustamove (Aug 12, 2004)

*typing with one hand*

hey, everyone!

thanks for the support and magical healing vibes. i am seriously going to need them the next few weeks. you guys are going to freak out after seeing pics of the x-rays. it made me ill just glancing at them. yuck!

a huge THANK-YOU to dwight, dan, justin, rafael and shiloh. i appreciate all the effort you put in getting me out safely and then to a hospital asap. wish i could get the nurse to visit me with a needle and a few milligrams of demerol. that was some good stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*Cheers (coffee)*

to a speedy recovery derek..

PS dude your quite the trooper for walking out..


----------



## fred-da-trog (Oct 28, 2003)

Derek, here's wishing you a quick and TOTAL recovery. Hope to see back real soon, Fred


----------



## derek (Jan 13, 2004)

Sorry to hear about the crash. Heal quick man.

-Derek

P.S. Are those demo bikes jinxed?


----------



## K-max (Feb 20, 2004)

Derek, I caught the rescue crew in the parking lot when I joined my very late riders. They told me about the crash. I was totally bummed for you. Especially knowing you just recovered from that nasty fall on the TRT. Hope you're at least in good spirits. I too, have seen far too many x-rays of my shattered bones. It's always unnerving to see. Let us know what we can do to help. Seriously.

p.s. This rash of injuries is freaking me out. I need to be careful or I'm next.


----------



## Acadian (Jan 1, 2004)

sorry to hear - get well soon guys!!


----------



## mrs.obi.one (Nov 27, 2005)

*Heaking Wishes Derek!!-Read the FYI note...*

Wet Well Soon!

The Obi's.



scheckler said:


> What the doctor said....
> he literally said it was "one of the worst collarbone breaks" he has ever seen I was right there when he said that. When we saw the xrays it was confirmed.


FYI: Obi broke his right c-bone into 5 or six pieces a while back, and it's finally solid, and somewhat straight...(still looks like "a spiders leg" though). I'm sure he knows what you're gonna go through. His doctor said basically the same thing when he saw the images they took. He luckily got a good doctor, and managed to skip the bumpectomy, so look up, bones heal, it's the cartilage you gotta worry about. Email him if you need any advice.

Jorge, better than an emergency vehicle, I took out "Life Insurance" for hubby, along with Aflac.


----------



## rensho (Mar 8, 2004)

D, what'd you go and do that for? That way sucks. I hope the healing goes well, and rapide.

Glad that the great MTBR crew was there to assist and get you to the ER, old school like. 

PS, that 4th pic makes you look like you need stirrups. 

Note to self, very dangerous to ride on Shiloh's bday...


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

I just came from his place. Derek's looking pretty good considering. He has to see a doctor tomorrow to see what needs to be done with those broken bones. There's about three of them bones floating around there and they're pretty sharp.

If anyone can recommend a good doctor or clinic for this type of injury, please let him know.

francois


----------



## rensho (Mar 8, 2004)

francois said:


> If anyone can recommend a good doctor or clinic for this type of injury, please let him know.
> 
> francois


I have a really good reco from a friend. let me get the name and addy. He doesn't take new customers, but word of mouth is fine.


----------



## Stalk (May 24, 2005)

Sorry to hear that Derek, especially since you just recovered from the broken rib. 
My friend still recovering from broken collarbone and it's 4 month past 
The good thing (what I keep telling myself) is that biking season is almost over  unless you avid skier, wich still not bad. I broke shoulder 2 years ago on first day of skiing season by white powdery stuff got me up to the mountains month after. I just had to ski carefully.

Heal fast.


----------



## MiniMae (Feb 17, 2005)

*egads...*

awful news x 2!

sorry to hear about what's happened to both derek and ryan!! best wishes for a speedy recovery to both of you!

-me 'n crash andy


----------



## Joseph-da-trog (Dec 8, 2004)

*Man that Sucks*

 Wow! that can not be good.I am so sorry to here this happend.I hope to see you on the trail soon.

Well at least you and Stalk can play cards together this winter


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Did I hear "broken clavicle"?*

Dayham Derek, I hate that word too!! :madmax:

Sounds like the same break as mine. Actually going to a pre-op appointment today for next Monday's repair surgery to take out the hardware.

Hang in there.


----------



## grrrah (Mar 26, 2004)

*Xray pics*

Here is the xray :eekster: and Derek feeling the demerol mix with vicodin :crazy: . Sorry for the cell phone quality.


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

Dang, those are a lot like my Roach pads. I'm starting to wear them a heck of a lot more now that I know how much they can be beneficial.


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

Get well soon, both of you guys!


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

That collarbone is gonna need a plate and about 8 screws. Ti if you got them. The mrs did the same thing a few years back. The worse part is post poning the surgery--the doc will need to go through and break/remove the "healing". As for the insurance, that sux. I know at the local religious hospital they right off a lot of no-ins charges as a loss and move on. No need in going after someone if they clearly can't pay.

Wish you the best and a speedy recovery. 

-B


----------



## AusMTB Orienteer (Jun 30, 2006)

I'm glad here in Aus that we still have some sort medicare coverage for this sort of thing. only need to pay ambulance costs. Just to be sure though I still have full health cover. 
Hope everything heals fine and that you are back on your bike soon.


----------



## MikeG (Oct 1, 2002)

Awh man that looks nasty! Next time I see ya, I expect a crazy-ass story about how it happened. Hope you recover soon.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Looks nasty indeed, hang in there my friend. Healing vibes are being sent from overseas.


----------



## mtbdee (Jan 31, 2005)

Yikes - looks like mine did 6 years ago. Here's the thing about the surgery though.... you'll basically be functional again ASAP once it's done. Mine was done 1 week post crash, I had no choice as I had necrosis from where the sharp part was poking/ killing my skin - (hey I was kind of a Zombie there for a few days I guess). Some things to look out for/do for yourself. 

1. Find a really, really good orthopedist. Preferably one who's done this before as the surgery is fairly rare. Mine woke me up in the recovery room squeezing my hand asking me "Hey, can you feel this?? - Great, I haven't done one of these in like 7 years".  

2. Figure out your own PT routine right away, you'll be amazed at how weak your arm is after a week or so of no movement. This leads into #3

3. I wish they told me this at the ER/ortho - it's OK to move your arm around prior to the surgery. Obviously only a little bit to keep the pain down, but keep that elbow moving or you may regret it. 

After the surgery they won't let you ride for a while, like 4 weeks, ( they're afraid of you crashing) but you can ride a trainer/run/hike whatever. You'll be numb in your chest for a while most likely but think of it this way - There will never be a better time to try out that Jim Rose Circus pierced nipple weight lifting sideshow job  

Seriously though I feel your pain - heal up quick.


----------

